# What do RAW feeders do when they travel?



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I am curious what others do for the travelling RAW fed dog.

This coming weekend will be the first for Gus to cross the border with us. That means I cannot take any meat products with me. Thankfully meat is cheaper in the U.S. so I will hit up any grocery store for his 3 days of food.

As for local travel through Ontario, he gets his own cooler with his meals packed for the journey.

What do you do?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd hit the grocery store too. Three days isn't that long to just feed chicken/maybe eggs, yogurt and ground beef. I'd rather feed raw and grocery shop, than try to find a particular kibble If I were to run out of food.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In the states I take frozen stuff with me in a cooler. I have been able to take food for up to 6 days. After that I would have to hit a grocery store. When I took Vala to Germany I took Honest Kitchen with me and then supplemented with what I could get.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister is an all raw feeder, she has a cooler that plugs into her cigarette lighter, packs it up meal by meal, (she's usually gone no more than 5 days),,and takes it with her..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I packed a cooler with frozen double bagged food. It was good for a 2 day trip from PA to KS. Put it in a freezer in KS, then a day trip to TX. Then a 2 day trip home to PA. It's not hard to keep a cooler packed with ice


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

orijen or ziwipeak freeze dried. just as healthy without all the hassle


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I too would probably use Orijen if meat was not an option.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Traveled across the country from Washington state to Florida recently. For the first three days I had a cooler with frozen solid meat double bagged and ice on top. We would keep it in the freezer section of our hotel fridges and use the ice machine to re-ice. Also made him eat in the hotel tub then wiped down with wipes and a quick rinse. Once we ran out we stopped at grocery stores. Not only for my pup but for my husband and myself! -can't stomach fast food. I got some duck pretty cheap too I forget where ...Illinois maybe? I can't remember. But wish I could have bought more lol Overall it was not bad and much better than picking up kibble-poop across America!!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

I've done it both ways.
Pre-packaged the correct amount for each dog, labeled them, froze them, and put them in a cooler before we leave for our trip, with freezie packs. Things do begin to thaw after about 2 days so you need a refrigerator in your hotel room to keep them in, if you are traveling for a longer period. The hotels are usually very accommodating to re-freeze your freezie packs over night. You need to have room in your car for the ice chest.

The Honest Kitchen is by far easier! 1 or 2 10# boxes can be tossed anywhere in the car. And if you want to add fresh meat to the HK from a local grocery store, you can! 

Moms


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Traveling across borders is the issue here....so you can't take anything fresh/frozen, but can bring dehydrated or kibble?


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I know certain ingredients (beef and lamb for sure, maybe egg too?) are not allowed to cross the border and they must be sealed in the original bag. If I was traveling to the states from Canada I would wait and buy the HK there, it is much cheaper. 
Since switching to raw I have only been away from home for weekends so have used the honest kitchen but it is so expensive I would not be able to use it for more than a weekend.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I always pack a cooler. For only three days, could you feed canned salmon? Pretty easy, there is bone in it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Unfortunately I had to give up on doing a full switch to raw because of travel. I guess on the flip side, since my dogs are used to both or a combination, they are fine getting all kibble when we're traveling and fine getting some raw when we're not.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

Honest Kitchen is cheaper in the US? Good to know, I was just going to order some here for our weekend in NY.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

For us, it depends on where we are going and for how long. And also how well prepared I was to start out with! 

Sometimes I will prepackage meals and put them in a cooler. Sometimes I will bring food with me and separate out there (I use chicken drumsticks and ground beef for the ease of this) and sometimes I buy on the road (again, I will buy the drumsticks and ground meat because that has been the easiest for me). I also make sure to bring extra zip locks/containers if I have to separate on the road. My scale travels well and it has never been that bad to have to buy on the road and weigh.


----------

